# Cystoscopy with botox injection



## ms123 (Oct 14, 2009)

How would you code the cystoscopy with a botox injection? We were using 51715 but I've been reading where some people are using the unspecified code of 53899. I guess the question falls of whether the botox is an "implant material" in order to use the 51715. What does anyone think?  Thanks.


----------

